# Escape



## Lauris (15 Mar 2016)

Hi everyone! 

This is my favorite time of the year! It is new project time.
I hope this time I will be more successful, learning the hard way - from my own mistakes.

New tank unwrapped, and now I have about 2 weeks to play with some wood, before new light unit arrives.

Just a brief introduction in few pics:

Replaced my old tank with same size tank. No scratches and the cabinet is 80cm (was 60)
This height will be much easier on maintenance times






Custom made 60x40x40cm 6mm optiwite with cabinet 60x80x40cm






This time I want to play with some wood. this was thrown in just for now. There is enough time to change things around 














Following plants on the list:

Variety of Bucephalandra: Mini catherinaea, Brownie mini, Brownie blue, Brownie purple, Apple leaf, Purple nakamoto, Ghost , Upper ghost, Motleyana, Catherinaea, Pink lady

Anubias: Petite, Pangolino

Moss: Riccardia Moss

If anyone has any suggestions, please share your thoughts,
And thank you for reading , next updates coming soon


----------



## Kosko (15 Mar 2016)

Hi Lauris !! Looking forward to this !!!Subscribed !!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (15 Mar 2016)

Kosko said:


> Hi Lauris !! Looking forward to this !!!Subscribed !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I hope, I will sort things the right way this time 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (15 Mar 2016)

congratulations on the new tank system 

If you don't mind, who made the new tank & cabinet? I like the custom alcove too


----------



## Lauris (16 Mar 2016)

Hi Alto. Thsnks

Cabinet is made by a local chap. He gave a good price for it - I simply could not resist it. I can give you his contact details. (Dublin)  

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Mar 2016)

A buce tank....nice...subscribed.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2016)

Hi Lauris, Looking good from the start  Following


----------



## Lauris (16 Mar 2016)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (16 Mar 2016)

Love the idea 
Subscribed


Regards
Dean


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Mar 2016)

Glad to see you back with new journal, mate! Watching with interest. What the light unit do you plan to use?


----------



## Lauris (16 Mar 2016)

Hi Sasha 

 Glad to hear from you too. I hope you are doing alright.

Light to go with it is ADA Aquasky 602. Should be delivered in 7-9 days. 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (16 Mar 2016)

Wow, nice piece of wood... subscribed!

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (16 Mar 2016)

parotet said:


> Wow, nice piece of wood... subscribed!
> 
> Jordi


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (16 Mar 2016)

Has anyone experience with this gravel? Thinking of getting it, but I never seen it in live. Also trying to work my head around if it will fit the scape. no plans for carpet this time. Very few areas will be covered with Amazonia and rest with gravel. Any advice on this one? I'm thinking of mix from S and M size.





Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (16 Mar 2016)

Don't know about the gravel but I will be following.


----------



## mr. luke (17 Mar 2016)

Sub 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## smynio (19 Mar 2016)

Subscribed.
Can't wait for the result.


----------



## parotet (20 Mar 2016)

Lauris said:


> Has anyone experience with this gravel? Thinking of getting it, but I never seen it in live. Also trying to work my head around if it will fit the scape. no plans for carpet this time. Very few areas will be covered with Amazonia and rest with gravel. Any advice on this one? I'm thinking of mix from S and M size.
> 
> View attachment 81449
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Never tried it but I seriously considered it for one of my current setups. At least for me, it was a bit deceiving to see in it the LFS, in a tank and also in bags. The truth is that it is a very common standard gravel but at a very high price. The only thing that can be interesting is the 3 available sizes. Other thick sands and gravel from ADA are at least more original, but not this one. I think the standard gravel sold in every LFS is between the small and medium ADA one.

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (20 Mar 2016)

Hi Jordi! 

Great reply, thank you 

The different sizes is I'm attracted to. Unfortunately this is the only ADA gravel type that is available locally. My lfs can do a different ones as ADA distr., but then I need to wait until they put a large ADA order together and other online shops just do not have it. Importing it from EU would cost me a bit for couriers too. 

Monday or Tuesday I will have delivery for 2kg M size and 2kg L size. If I decide to go for it, will go another bag of LL and small size. 

Fortunately my tank is small and I need to cover area only in size of 60×40cm, which is not that expensive


Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (20 Mar 2016)

I need some advice on following:

I always used ADA Amazonia and I think it will never change. I have all the bottom powders etc. So I will go for power sand as a first layer in.  Would it be beneficial to have a layer of Amazonia under gravel all across the tank? Like if I decide to plant later in some areas covered by gravel? Also I thought it will help to keep powders and powersand down where it needs to be.

The way I thought to set this up is - powders - power sand - powders - 1 to 1,5 in of Amazonia and then gravel..

Would it be worth it or waste of it? 


Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2016)

This is better than Christmas. Aquasky 602 arrived today. 

will do some photo update later.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2016)

The unit left me speecheless. I'm used to units that does not touch the tank itself and I had doubts if I will like it because of this. Also it is good that I changed my mind in a last minute not to order 601 moon (because of this acrylic stand). I must say it is a perfect match in my eyes now. Also the direction of light is made to hit mostly the tank, so I does not hit my eyes when I'm sitting on couch. 

One more step closer ..






























This unit has some serious power. I think for my plant needs I will keep running one unit per time (half to half day)



Next step: Soil system. In a day or two


----------



## Lauris (23 Mar 2016)

Moving closer. Yesterday planted ADA complete soil system with Amazon soil





Today 2 x 2kg ADA gravel bags arrived. Mix of M + L size. I need to add 2 more kg's in size M and will try to add a little bit in size LL too, in attempts to achieve more natural look. S size is not worth
getting, as I have only 8Kg bags available in my lfs, and I think it starts to look nice as it is


----------



## EdwinK (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Lauris,

Nice evolution you have here, good job. Maybe you would consider lifting both pieces up like in the very first picture? I mean just put them on top of the gravel. In my opinion roots look much more interesting when lower part is not covered with substrate.


----------



## Lauris (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Edwin!

Thanks for your input. And you are right. If I look back it makes sense. I still need to wait until rest of the gravel arrives and will adjust the height of wood piece itself, as you suggested 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. luke (28 Mar 2016)

Send it to meeeee

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (5 Apr 2016)

a time for an update. 

Hello everyone! 

Thanks to Mr. Luke, my Bucephalandra arrived yesterday. 
So this is my first experience with Buce. I hope - successful it will be.

I still have no clear understanding on how actually strong Aquasky 602 is, but hopefully I will 
find my way with it. Starting with 6 hours of light in total. Both units  switched ON together are lighting
up my tank only for 1,5 hours a day. Rest of the time they are ON separately.

Also, for me ADA fertiliser is completely new thing. Brighty K and Step 1, as per manuals on the bottle,
require daily dosage of 4 ml each. I assume this calculation is made according to heavy planted 
setup with a lots of light right from the start. As I have very few plants in and I do not force with light
I decided to cut recommended dosage to half. If someone has some advice on this, please assist me 
to adjust light, duration, ferts. 

Trying to adjust Co2 levels to high. No plans for live stock yet. At least till end of this month. So will try to give
more Co2 to secure better start

In photos this looks quite naked.. it will be a slow grower.. that's true..


























Thanks for reading


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Apr 2016)

Hi Lauris, Nice scape love the river stone look


----------



## Lauris (6 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lauris, Nice scape love the river stone look


Thank you

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (6 Apr 2016)

Hi,

Step 1 not before 3weeks.

With such low plants mass you should start dosing easycarbo daily to avoid algae bloom.

Brighty K+easy carbo daily to start, don't Forget every 3 days water change for the first 3 weeks!

Sorry for my english and good luck 

That´s An Nice scape btw


----------



## Lauris (6 Apr 2016)

Hi! Thank you for advice.

Just to confirm, I need to cut step1 for first 3 weeks and dose only BrightyK and easy carbo, is that right?  and only after first 3 weeks I start to introduce step1?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (6 Apr 2016)

That´s it!


----------



## happydog-training (8 Apr 2016)

Nice scape i love it!!!
As im new to the hobby
I have 1 question...
Why do you put your CO2 checker right above your difuser?
thanks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (10 Apr 2016)

happydog-training said:


> Nice scape i love it!!!
> As im new to the hobby
> I have 1 question...
> Why do you put your CO2 checker right above your difuser?
> ...




Hi! Thank you. 

The drop checker was left there just after maintenance, forgot to move it. Usually it is kept more away from diffuser


----------



## Lauris (10 Apr 2016)

Fungus... Fungus everywhere 

























...a lot


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Apr 2016)

Hi Lauris, Its harmless it will go in a week or so


----------



## Lauris (10 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Lauris, Its harmless it will go in a week or so


Yep. I know. But this is some heavy load. Did expect some.. But not as much 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Apr 2016)

I often get something similar (it's fungus) and Amano shrimp clean it up in no time.


----------



## Lauris (10 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> I often get something similar (it's fungus) and Amano shrimp clean it up in no time.


I thought about amano, as I have a plan for them anyway, but keeping myself back for now. If I will add live stock, I will need to turn down co2. I think the best is just wait and leave the process be this time

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Apr 2016)

Yeah sure, like Roy said it's harmless and self-limiting so it'll disappear on its own anyway given time, so no need to worry...but in the meantime just a bit unsightly is all.


----------



## Lauris (12 Apr 2016)

The last Buce plants arrived today (supplied by Mr.Luke)

This is the list of Bucephalandra species I have now:

Catherinaea
Catherinaea mini 
Ghost
Upper Ghost
Apple leaf
Apple leaf mini
Pink Lady
Purple Nakamoto
Pink Nakamoto
Brownie Purple
Brownie Blue
Mini Needle
Moteyana



I still need to sort more moss to cover the sawcut edges and branches... Any suggestions?..


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (13 Apr 2016)

Use brush and clean it manually. Siamese algae eater, pleco, otto will clean it for you, too. Just wonder why you didn't boil the wood 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (13 Apr 2016)

Lauris said:


> The last Buce plants arrived today (supplied by Mr.Luke)
> 
> I still need to sort more moss to cover the sawcut edges and branches... Any suggestions?..
> 
> ...



 anubias or buce for large saw-cut edge and branches? Why not?


----------



## Lauris (13 Apr 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Use brush and clean it manually. Siamese algae eater, pleco, otto will clean it for you, too. Just wonder why you didn't boil the wood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi!

As I mentioned earlier, I can't keep any live stock because of co2 levels I'm maintaining atm. Also I'm not too keen to add live stock I don't want to keep. I know I want amanos, but not as resolution for fungus. But it gets less and less with every water change now. So I'm not too worried about it

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (13 Apr 2016)

AnhBui said:


> anubias or buce for large saw-cut edge and branches? Why not?


Thank you for input! 

Anubias petite I have a lot in my other tank. Could be a reason why I don't want it in this one. It will look too.. boring?.. Maybe yes, maybe it is just the way I see it in my head. I think branches covered with moss will give more interest and contrast from planting perspective

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (13 Apr 2016)

Lauris said:


> Thank you for input!
> 
> Anubias petite I have a lot in my other tank. Could be a reason why I don't want it in this one. It will look too.. boring?.. Maybe yes, maybe it is just the way I see it in my head. I think branches covered with moss will give more interest and contrast from planting perspective
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I see. Then Java moss. If Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv' is available you could use it to cover branches


----------



## EdwinK (13 Apr 2016)

You could try smaller versions of Microsorium pteropus - Microsorum pteropus short narrow leaf or 'Spoon'. They are very slow growers though.


----------



## Lauris (14 Apr 2016)

Thanks.

It looks like I will try with mini paellia moss. It should be less messy and quite dense. Got a good deal on it 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Apr 2016)

I'll be following this one. My "Island Shore" journal was Aquasky 602 powered to begin with which as you say is pretty potent unit and I did have some algae dramas but that isn't necessarily the lights fault! But you may gain something nfrom reading of my experience. Looking back I would have added extra fe and macros or Brighty Special Lights earlier rather than using just Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K. Things romped away to begin with but after 6 weeks or so the greens started to look a bit pale and I wasn't sure if it was the colour spectrum of the LEDs or a deficiency. In hindsight I'm sure it was a deficiency... I certainly suggest you get some amanos in there asap to feast on the early algae growth before it can get more established. Subscribed!


----------



## Lauris (14 Apr 2016)

Chris Jackson said:


> I'll be following this one. My "Island Shore" journal was Aquasky 602 powered to begin with which as you say is pretty potent unit and I did have some algae dramas but that isn't necessarily the lights fault! But you may gain something nfrom reading of my experience. Looking back I would have added extra fe and macros or Brighty Special Lights earlier rather than using just Brighty Step 1 and Brighty K. Things romped away to begin with but after 6 weeks or so the greens started to look a bit pale and I wasn't sure if it was the colour spectrum of the LEDs or a deficiency. In hindsight I'm sure it was a deficiency... I certainly suggest you get some amanos in there asap to feast on the early algae growth before it can get more established. Subscribed!



Thank you for the advice, Chris! 
I will look into your journal to have a read. 

For now on I have lights to come on separately. 1 unit for 3,5h and then another one for same duration. I don't want to kill buce and I'm feeling this is good for now (the lights)

Fertilisation is still a question. Dosing now 3ml BrightyK and 2ml step1 daily. Amonia is gone, so it makes me a little more confident about potential algae issues. Still dosing 5ml daily with EasyCarbo, keeping co2 at 40-45ppm, and 30-50% wc every 3rd day. 



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Apr 2016)

Seems like a good starting plan to me not that I have much experience with Easy Carbo mind.


----------



## Lauris (15 Apr 2016)

Finally my in-line diffuser replacement arriver. Well done to Co2Art uk support.
They replaced my broken one after 1 year of purchase for free of charge.

Back to my favourite method of dissolving co2..also.. -1 hardware in the tank itself 
Here is some little photo update of what's "under"..


----------



## EdwinK (16 Apr 2016)

Neat and tidy.


----------



## rebel (16 Apr 2016)

How do you find those pre filter units?


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2016)

I think it's this http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...xternal-filter-booster-supplimentary-caniste/


----------



## Lauris (16 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> How do you find those pre filter units?


This one is purely for co2 dissolving purposes. Works excellent as reactor. I have it Ioaded half with plastic media (jbl balls), exceptional job it does 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (16 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> I think it's this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/All-pond-...888114?hash=item1eaea241b2:g:-F4AAOSwzvlW-vrG


That's the exact one. 2.3L capacity. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (16 Apr 2016)

I like the look of that prefilter acting as a reactor, wouldn't fit in my current setup, but definitely something I would consider for the future, it's a shame that it's not 16/22 hose though.


----------



## Lauris (16 Apr 2016)

Wisey said:


> I like the look of that prefilter acting as a reactor, wouldn't fit in my current setup, but definitely something I would consider for the future, it's a shame that it's not 16/22 hose though.


It is 16/22 hose. Or I got you wrong 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (16 Apr 2016)

The link Troi posted said it was 18/25 hose?


----------



## Lauris (16 Apr 2016)

Wisey said:


> The link Troi posted said it was 18/25 hose?


They must have different variations then. My one is 16/22. You can find them on APS website

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (16 Apr 2016)

a very quick video of preparing substrate system in this one..


----------



## rebel (17 Apr 2016)

Lauris said:


> This one is purely for co2 dissolving purposes. Works excellent as reactor. I have it Ioaded half with plastic media (jbl balls), exceptional job it does
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Never heard of that particular use for it!! Have you modified the internals? Or just injecting CO2 before the inlet??


----------



## Lauris (17 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> Never heard of that particular use for it!! Have you modified the internals? Or just injecting CO2 before the inlet??


The way it is setup: on outlet of external I have inline diffuser, injecting co2 in that filter booster. In filter booster I have only plastic media (jbl balls) to catch up co2 and dissolve it better. And outlet of filter booster goes back to the tank.

Did a lillte comparing test. With glass diffuser I had to run my co2 at 6-7bps to get 45ppm. With this approach I run only 3-4bps to get to 45ppm. Only approx number, as this measure was taken by Kh and Ph

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (17 Apr 2016)

Could not hold back myself. Transferred live stock from my Nano tank. 3 Dwarf puffers and dozen of Cherries, as dwarf puffers love cherries. ha


















next week I will get few amanos to clean up fungus.. but it gets better..


----------



## rebel (20 Apr 2016)

Lauris said:


> The way it is setup: on outlet of external I have inline diffuser, injecting co2 in that filter booster. In filter booster I have only plastic media (jbl balls) to catch up co2 and dissolve it better. And outlet of filter booster goes back to the tank.
> 
> Did a lillte comparing test. With glass diffuser I had to run my co2 at 6-7bps to get 45ppm. With this approach I run only 3-4bps to get to 45ppm. Only approx number, as this measure was taken by Kh and Ph
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Which type of inline diffuser are you using? Do you find it the additional 'filter booster' reduces your flow by much??


----------



## Lauris (20 Apr 2016)

rebel said:


> Which type of inline diffuser are you using? Do you find it the additional 'filter booster' reduces your flow by much??


The one I have is co2art Intense Atomizer. Prefilter reduces sone amount of the flow, but I'm not sure how much exactly, as I do not feel short having 1400lph filter on 90l tank

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (20 Apr 2016)

Amazing pics!

Those cherry shrimps looks too Nice to being eaten though!


----------



## Lauris (20 Apr 2016)

They are not eaten. They hiding well. If i do not let my puffers to starve, they won't be eaten. They can go after babies, but I'm fine with that as I have these breeding like a mad in other tank. Don't want to let them take over in this  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (21 Apr 2016)

Lauris, what camera and lens did you use for the photos above? Great shots!


----------



## Lauris (21 Apr 2016)

Thanks. For these photos it is Sigma 105mm macro mounted on Canon 5 Mark III body

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2016)

Hi Lauris, Nice photos


----------



## Lauris (4 May 2016)

Hoi all!

It is the time for another update:

*Fungus is stepping back. Finally I feel like a winner. It felt like so much forever that I got used to it.
*Because of the fungus some plants suffered. I could not keep up maintenance more than once per 2-3 days. Deep clean of fungus, large (90%) water changes, cleaning filter
and hoses, hovering stones etc, etc.. it took a lot of effort as it was coming back every day and sometimes there was a 2-3cm layer of it. Worst fungus case in my experience.
*The moss added on first day is nearly gone, but I added recently Pellia moss. More of it is on the way. So I will cover the sharp cut of stump itself.
*1 pot of Microsword planted. I hope to keep it very low and not let it take over the place.
*Added 5 Amano shrimps and 10 corydoras habrosus. Moved out 2 Dwarf puffer females as they showed the most interest to corry tails and fins. However the male does not
bother about other fish at all. Will leave him in for pest snail control

and as always.. a little photo update:






























Thank you for reading


----------



## AndreiD (5 May 2016)

Nice , what lens are you using ?


----------



## Lauris (5 May 2016)

AndreiD said:


> Nice , what lens are you using ?


For fts canon 24-70mm 2.8 and for closeups 105mm sigma 2.8 on Canon 5D mk3 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader58 (5 May 2016)

Lauris said:


> They must have different variations then. My one is 16/22. You can find them on APS website
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



They are fitted with an adapter for 18/25, you remove it and you'll find it's actually a 16/22 fitting.


----------



## Lauris (29 Jun 2016)

Hi all!

After some time of inactivity it is the right time for another update.
Things does not look as bad anymore, but still, I'm far away from where I want to be with this tank

So what happened:
1. Heaviest fungus case in my life. It is over now. But it took a lot of buce, as it came back every second day in 2cm thick layer. I just could not keep up with the maintenance 
2. Went into some algae issues. BBA, GSA and GHA.. GSA sorted easily with potassium, for rest - adjusted the lights, improved flow, co2 distribution and nutrients. Still in the process of recovery, but it gets better
3. As there was nearly no plant mass I could not balance the nutrients and rest. Added decent amount of spiky moss and took apart my 19l Anubias petite tank to supply with petite this project.
4. Made some changes in shapes - added branches with petite, now it does not look as naked.
5. Added live stock. 6 Black Emperor tetras, 5 Denison barbs, 2 Red Lizard cats, now I feel it is a decent community tank. Initially it was not the plan, but I like how alive it is now.

Trying to keep up with the wc, mostly doing about 80% weekly on general maintenance day and if I have a time, another 35% during the week. 

And few photos to sum up:





































Thanks for reading


----------



## alto (29 Jun 2016)

I've been wondering how things are going with you - miss your frequent photos!
they really are good   

Seems tank is finally going where you'd like 
though I'll mourn


Lauris said:


> took apart my 19l Anubias petite tank


 


(an army of nerites will usually take on fungus too aggressive or untasty for shrimps - I couldn't find my fav snail site  but at least PI has some photos  )


----------



## alto (29 Jun 2016)

Sadly S denisonii will get too large/too boisterous for this tank (size) but lively while you can keep them 



> Habitat
> A stream and river-dwelling species most often found in pristine, highly-oxygenated headwaters and upper parts of river basins where it typically congregates in rocky pools with dense riparian vegetation. It is supposedly more active at dusk and dawn than during daylight hours.
> 
> Maximum Standard Length
> ...


----------



## CooKieS (29 Jun 2016)

Fantastic photos! Once grown in, this tank will look very natural!


----------



## Lauris (30 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> Sadly S denisonii will get too large/too boisterous for this tank (size) but lively while you can keep them



Thank you Alto. This was a concern for me too, but they are slow growers. Knowing the fact I change my setups at least once a year, these will not outgrow my tank. Or, if they will, I can always swap them in LFS for smaller size (current size is about 3cm, youngsters)


----------



## Lauris (30 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> I've been wondering how things are going with you - miss your frequent photos!
> they really are good
> 
> Seems tank is finally going where you'd like
> ...



Nerites I had, but not an army. Fungus growth rates were out of space. About 2cm layer in 2-3days for 2 months nonstop. Nightmare.

Petite tank was nice, i do admit, but I could not keep up with maintenance, lack of time, or just an excuse for me being lazy.. and my puffer needs to eat  petite branches works very well as a pest snail farm


----------



## BBogdan (1 Jul 2016)

Really nice photos and good looking scape!


----------



## BZ1977 (1 Jul 2016)

Hello. The dwarf puffers doesnt hurts the sakuras ?


----------



## Lauris (1 Jul 2016)

Hi. Shrimplets might be eaten if found by puffer or torpedos or tetras. But they have a plenty of hiding places to survive. Youngsters might be eaten too if other fish is not fed and are starving. Adults are safe.


----------



## BBogdan (1 Jul 2016)

I just have to wonder how you keep the wood so clean?! , I must clean the wood every few weeks because turns green , I use the Aquasky 601 and you have the 602 twice the light.
How it is working for you with such strong light?


----------



## Lauris (1 Jul 2016)

BBogdan said:


> I just have to wonder how you keep the wood so clean?! , I must clean the wood every few weeks because turns green , I use the Aquasky 601 and you have the 602 twice the light.
> How it is working for you with such strong light?



I'm trying to be quite careful with it. Light is ON only for 6 hours a day so far. I do not keep both units ON at the same time. Co2 is at its limits. Fertilising with BrightyK and Special Shades on daily basis. Water changes for 80% once a week on general maintenance and another quick 35% one during the week if I don't forget.
I think this is the chain of actions that helps to keep it in shape 
+ Few amano, several red sakuras an nerite snails


----------



## BBogdan (2 Jul 2016)

It's kinda off what I'm doing ...thanks for the answer , it helps !


----------



## Lauris (9 Jul 2016)

A little and simple video of a quick water change. I'm much better with still shots, on videos I have to practice much more..


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Jul 2016)

I love denisson barbs but sadly they are too large for your tank. When i had mine they went from 30mm to 100mm in less than 3 months. I love your work Lauris keep it up


----------



## Lauris (9 Jul 2016)

Big clown said:


> I love denisson barbs but sadly they are too large for your tank. When i had mine they went from 30mm to 100mm in less than 3 months. I love your work Lauris keep it up



Thanks for your feedback. I will not let them outgrow my tank. Once they will reach about 6-7cm I'll bring them back to lfs


----------



## Lauris (7 Aug 2016)

Things are getting a bit mossy...














and a little bit of buce..


----------



## Nealnilam (22 Aug 2016)

Hi lauris
Love your scapes and great pictures, I've got a question... Do you notice any significant bulges in your tank glasses since they are 6mm thick, I'm getting my new tank custom made 60x35x40 so is 6mm glass thickness enough?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Aug 2016)

Looking great..nice healthy plant growth


----------



## Chrispowell (22 Aug 2016)

Tank is really beautiful! Congrats!! 

How long has the moss taken to cover the wood like yours? Im starting out with some Willow moss but after 20 days Im yet to see any new growth? Wondered if its a slow grower

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Christos Ioannou (22 Aug 2016)

Great tank,  great photos! 





Chrispowell said:


> How long has the moss taken to cover the wood like yours?


also which moss is that? does it attach to wood after you first tie it on?


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

Christos Ioannou said:


> Great tank,  great photos!
> also which moss is that? does it attach to wood after you first tie it on?



Hi, this one is spiky moss. Attached with cotton thread, but thread never removed. It does attach but not too strong


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Tank is really beautiful! Congrats!!
> 
> How long has the moss taken to cover the wood like yours? Im starting out with some Willow moss but after 20 days Im yet to see any new growth? Wondered if its a slow grower
> 
> ...




This one was attached at the start of June


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

Nealnilam said:


> Hi lauris
> Love your scapes and great pictures, I've got a question... Do you notice any significant bulges in your tank glasses since they are 6mm thick, I'm getting my new tank custom made 60x35x40 so is 6mm glass thickness enough?



Thanks. This one was custom made too. Builder recommended to go 8mm, but I had to have it in 6mm because of the ADA light stand. 
There is a little distortion from from 45 degrees and up.


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

Thank you guys and sorry for my late replies. Busy month, August it was


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

And a little photo update. Live stock changed. Took Denisonii Barbs back to LFS. Also Black Empreror tetras (got too big)

Replaced with 28 Wild ruby tetras





And 4 Rainbow dwarfs:




and.. 1 month after.. (no trimming)













Thanks


----------



## Alex J (3 Sep 2016)

Looking very nice, loving the moss growth,  can you please tell me if the colour on your rainbow fish in the pic  is  true to life as they appear to be female dwarfe rainbows , the males having red finage, females a more orange colour. Either way nice healthy looking fish 

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## alto (3 Sep 2016)

So nice to see an update - tank looks to be doing well (hint: want more photos & a video  )

Those ruby tetras look awesome - be interesting to note if they lose color (some reports suggest them arrive very "ruby" & then become considerably paler after some months in aquaria)

Not sure on the dwarf rainbows - again condition of the fish is very nice (what a great lfs!) - can't imagine they will be smaller than the Black Emperor tetras but it's always fun to try different fishes in your tank
& the rainbows will be busy 
(watch shrimp numbers)


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

Alex J said:


> Looking very nice, loving the moss growth,  can you please tell me if the colour on your rainbow fish in the pic  is  true to life as they appear to be female dwarfe rainbows , the males having red finage, females a more orange colour. Either way nice healthy looking fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F



Thank you. 

Rainbow's are same in life as on photo taken. Colour pops out nicely in little more dimmed areas. I'm not an expert in their gender, but I will trust your knowledge. Thanks


----------



## Lauris (3 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> So nice to see an update - tank looks to be doing well (hint: want more photos & a video  )
> 
> Those ruby tetras look awesome - be interesting to note if they lose color (some reports suggest them arrive very "ruby" & then become considerably paler after some months in aquaria)
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the feedback. I may do some video this month.

About Ruby tetras, they were more pearl in colour in lfs and in my tank for 1st 3-4 days. Then they became more ruby once adapted to new home. So I think they are now quite confident and happy enough.

Dwarf rainbows - my mrs said it was way too busy with 11 Emperor tetras and they did not fit in the scape (colour)..  Dwarf rainbows was her choice. So far they do not bother shrimps, but it might change with time. I know my puffer likes to have a snack time by time. Little bugger.


----------



## alto (4 Sep 2016)

Lauris said:


> her choice.


That's good enough reason for any fish  

I like Emperors, but concluded they do best in tanks bigger than mine


----------



## CooKieS (4 Sep 2016)

Healthy moss! Spiky?


----------



## tim (4 Sep 2016)

Superb images Lauris, scapes growing in very well, keep the updates coming.


----------



## Lauris (4 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> That's good enough reason for any fish



Bingo


----------



## Lauris (4 Sep 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Healthy moss! Spiky?



Spiky it is, yes. But it was a little challenging to adjust having it so close to the light.


----------



## Lauris (4 Sep 2016)

tim said:


> Superb images Lauris, scapes growing in very well, keep the updates coming.



Thank you Tim.


----------



## Lauris (4 Sep 2016)

alto said:


> (hint: want more photos & a video  )





a quick one from this morning


----------



## Lauris (11 Sep 2016)

4 stages of my tank to compare. Then and now:

















6 months old


----------



## alto (11 Sep 2016)

It's like Old Growth Forest
Well done - not easy to find the balance with so much slow growing plants


----------



## Lauris (11 Sep 2016)

Thanks Alto,

Now I have a plan to leave it be without scissors for a good while. Would love to see in what it can turn in

P.s. with naming it Old Growth Forest you gave me a good few Ideas of how to improve this. Thanks


----------



## Halley (11 Sep 2016)

Cool journal - very difficult to find balance with such strong lighting - can you tell me who made the cabinet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (11 Sep 2016)

Thanks.

It is custom made by local guy who made a tank for me


----------



## Halley (12 Sep 2016)

Great - would you recommend the fella?  I live just outside Dublin and I'm looking for an Ada style cabinet and tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (12 Sep 2016)

Yep. Tank is solid and very nicely sealed. Pm me and I will link two of you together. He is based in Dublin too.


----------



## Halley (12 Sep 2016)

Cheers - is the cabinet sturdy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (12 Sep 2016)

I love it. Great quality and very solid


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2016)

Hi Lauris, Wow Wow Magical scape superb planting  congratulations


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Sep 2016)

It is a pretty awesome scape, I love all the open/negative space.


----------



## Lauris (14 Sep 2016)

Thank you guys, it is always good to hear a positive feedback


----------



## CooKieS (15 Sep 2016)

Awesome scape and pics!


----------



## Lauris (4 Oct 2016)

I have now 2 new  "friends" 

A pair of Bluefin Nothobranch


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

Lovely fish - just remember to collect & store eggs so you'll have fish next year


----------



## Lauris (4 Oct 2016)

Never thought about this. Lol. I think I should read up some info about breeding them


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

I've noticed when shops sell killifish, they rarely mention that they tend to be annual fish, some species do live longer in aquaria, but many are still quite short lived

There may be a killi fish group/club in your area


----------



## Lauris (8 Oct 2016)

Decided to take back the rainbow dwarfs to LFS. I hope these will be the last changes in live stock. No more "big" fish. With tiny ones this one does not loose the right proportions 

Instead.. took home 5 Scarlet Badis 





Some moss update.. lets go above..









And FTS


----------



## BexHaystack (8 Oct 2016)

Lovely fish, lovely tank 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (8 Oct 2016)

Lauris said:


> No more "big" fish. With tiny ones this one does not loose the right proportions




so easy when you're in the shops & see a lovely fish    to lose perspective & bring it home 

Scarlet badis are stunning fish - though usually just the dominant male shows intense colors - did you get any females too?


----------



## Lauris (8 Oct 2016)

Who knows. Lol. I'll let them settle in to see how they go about the colour. I'm not an expert in sexing them 

Yeah. Impulsive buys are the worst ones.lol


----------



## MatusG (8 Oct 2016)

Really nice scape you have there! I like it a lot. Just be carefull with the heater. They like to stop working if they are like in your stand. I think also the manufakturer recomends to have it the way up because there were too many claims for this heaters stoped working. Good luck


----------



## Lauris (8 Oct 2016)

Thanks for heads up. So far, so good. 3 years with no issues regardless of its position


----------



## dw1305 (10 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





Lauris said:


> I'm not an expert in sexing them


 I've only ever seen males, the females are fairly dull.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (11 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> the females are fairly dull.


the females have a subtle beauty  

 couldn't resist

Shops generally have the option to order in all males or mix of male/female ... as they rarely ship in, females sell well
AFAIK these fish still tend to be mostly wild caught


----------



## rebel (11 Oct 2016)

Wow badis!! Those are so rare in Australia. How much did you pay?


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

Really nice little fish, do you have food cultures for them? Would love a couple but waiting to see how consistent my lfs is at getting the live food in!


----------



## Lauris (13 Oct 2016)

rebel said:


> Wow badis!! Those are so rare in Australia. How much did you pay?



My lfs have them every now and then. 1 badis was 5€


----------



## Lauris (13 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Really nice little fish, do you have food cultures for them? Would love a couple but waiting to see how consistent my lfs is at getting the live food in!



I feed my fish with variety of frozen only. Live food isnot handy to get and I don't have enough time (or willingness to culture my own.


----------



## alto (13 Oct 2016)

5 of whatever the going currency seems to be their pricepoint 

They seem to adapt easily enough to various foods - but it needs to be small enough & readily available for some foraging time ... they don't compete well with more voracious feeding fish, so tend to do best longterm in limited community tanks with carefully chosen tankmates


----------



## Manisha (14 Oct 2016)

That's interesting to know as I'd read they were picky & sometimes they only accept live... Really beautiful setup Lauris, Lovely update!


----------



## Lauris (14 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> That's interesting to know as I'd read they were picky & sometimes they only accept live... Really beautiful setup Lauris, Lovely update!


Thank you


----------



## zgmarkozg (16 Oct 2016)

Scape is awsome and moss on DW is


----------



## Lauris (5 Nov 2016)

Time for a quick update. 

2 months no scissors..

Also changed my fertilisation approach and water change regime. As I have no demanding plants I thought this should work: Water changes only 2x a month and only 25%. Fertilisation significantly reduced - adding ferts every 3rd day and 2x less amount from what I dosed before. Lights - Only one LED unit ON for 6 hours daily. Co2 stayed untouched, same as before - up to the max limits. Moved back to APS filter booster on filter output to inject co2 via canister (reactor). 

Tank is lush with all that moss untouched by scissors. Pellia moss is slowly taking over the bottom foreground..








 















thanks for cheking-in


----------



## BBogdan (6 Nov 2016)

Really nice growth . 
What kind of fertilizer do you use ? , and what are the dosages ?

Thanks.


----------



## Lauris (6 Nov 2016)

Thanks,
Currently it s on ADA step2. Dosing every 2-3 days 3-4ml + ADA Special shades, every 2-3 days about 5-6 ml.


----------



## CooKieS (7 Nov 2016)

Hi, love the pics and the tank! 

Are the axelrodia riesei schooling? Are they shy? I'm searching nano schooling fishes for my Ada 60F


----------



## Lauris (7 Nov 2016)

Thanks for compliments,

Wild Ruby are bit lazy to shoal, but they do. The best shoaling fish I ever had was Ember Tetras. Wild rubies needs some dominant fish spiecies in the tank to be affraid of to shoal more. Ember tetras were shoaling 24/7 on their own


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Nov 2016)

Can you tell the height of Aquasky stand? Around 13 cm?


----------



## CooKieS (8 Nov 2016)

Lauris said:


> Thanks for compliments,
> 
> Wild Ruby are bit lazy to shoal, but they do. The best shoaling fish I ever had was Ember Tetras. Wild rubies needs some dominant fish spiecies in the tank to be affraid of to shoal more. Ember tetras were shoaling 24/7 on their own



Thanks for the answer, and yes, Ember are awesome shoaling fishes, but can also be very shy, that´s why I'm asking.


----------



## Lauris (8 Nov 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Can you tell the height of Aquasky stand? Around 13 cm?



Just measured. from the top of the tank glass to LED unit 10cm


----------



## Lauris (26 Nov 2016)

Another mossy update... this time I won't trim it. Instead I will tie it so it wraps that wood well..


----------



## Lauris (1 Dec 2016)

never doubted the Sigma choice for macro solution. AF is useless, but in any other aspects it is great for the money


















current progress.. all moss was wrapped up. now back to every second week trimming


----------



## EdwinK (1 Dec 2016)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Lauris (1 Dec 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Beautiful pictures.


Thank you


----------



## alto (2 Dec 2016)

Stunning tank
- for me it evokes old growth forest, it just gets better & better

Those wild ruby tetra's do an exceptional job of playing least in sight


----------



## Lauris (2 Dec 2016)

alto said:


> Stunning tank
> - for me it evokes old growth forest, it just gets better & better
> 
> Those wild ruby tetra's do an exceptional job of playing least in sight



Thank you


----------



## Chrispowell (2 Dec 2016)

Your tank is incredible and your stunning pictures really do it justice!!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 Dec 2016)

Lauris said:


> never doubted the Sigma choice for macro solution. AF is useless, but in any other aspects it is great for the money



Really nice tank and photos, what model sigma macro lens are you shooting with? I want to get a macro lens for my 7d soon but would like to do so on a budget!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (2 Dec 2016)

Great pictures, but I'm worried about your puffer. It looks hungry.


----------



## Lauris (2 Dec 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Really nice tank and photos, what model sigma macro lens are you shooting with? I want to get a macro lens for my 7d soon but would like to do so on a budget!



Thanks.

This one is sigma 105mm 2.8f DG macro. I have tested it on my 7D MK ii, works well. But I prefer it better on my 5D MK iii for the iso quality.


----------



## Lauris (2 Dec 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Great pictures, but I'm worried about your puffer. It looks hungry.


My previous puffer decided to end his days with jumping out the tank. r.i.p. (I had him for about a year.)

This one I have for just about a week from my lfs. It will pick up in no time I'm sure. I have some pest snails and he is going well after bloodworm


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Dec 2016)

What type of wood did you use?


----------



## Lauris (25 Dec 2016)

Andrew Butler said:


> What type of wood did you use?



Sorry, cannot recall the name of it


----------



## Lauris (25 Dec 2016)

Ok, I will take to wish to all followers of this scape a Happy holidays..


And this is the last photo update this year..

My buce decided to flower finally..










My shrimp colony is multiplied in numbers..









Anubias petite always liked my setups..





Little bugger..





Vallis is finally picking up and moss trimmed one more time this year..





Thanks for checking-in, have a good one..


----------



## Costa (26 Dec 2016)

Fantastic! Plants and fish look great. Well done on a beautiful tank


----------



## Lauris (28 Dec 2016)

Costa said:


> Fantastic! Plants and fish look great. Well done on a beautiful tank


Thank you


----------



## Lauris (14 Jan 2017)

My Video skills are not the most top, but a little practice never hurts. Have a quick one here. 10 months old now:


----------



## Nuno M. (15 Jan 2017)

Very peaceful Lauris,

Keep the updates coming


----------



## Fiske (15 Jan 2017)

How does your shrimp fare with the Dario? I've a ton of shrimp in my 45P, and D. dario is one of the few species that are suitable for the tank size. But I don't want to lose all the shrimp.


----------



## Lauris (15 Jan 2017)

Nuno M. said:


> Very peaceful Lauris,
> 
> Keep the updates coming


Thank you


----------



## Lauris (15 Jan 2017)

Fiske said:


> How does your shrimp fare with the Dario? I've a ton of shrimp in my 45P, and D. dario is one of the few species that are suitable for the tank size. But I don't want to lose all the shrimp.



I don't see my ones going after shrimp. But it does not mean they will not act diffently id different setup


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (15 Jan 2017)

Amazing tiny fauna !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomatoandEgg (16 Jan 2017)

best video of a tank i've ever seen


----------



## Lauris (16 Jan 2017)

I feel a bit overrated now  thanks a lot


----------



## zozo (4 Feb 2017)

Beautifull tank and intresting fauna.. Me also still have Dario on my wishlist, not yet found them in any lfs.. I see you also have a Gobi in there.. I saw one lately in the lfs and did some reading first before taking them home.. But they seem to be real shrimp hunters, red reports of them killing/eating 10 shrimps over night and biting Amano shrimps heads off and after that go after small fish.. They also seem to be fears jumpers and tight lids are adviced. Since i have open top i was reluctant of taking them home.

what are you're experiences with that gobi?? Which Gobi sp. is it?


----------



## Lauris (22 Feb 2017)

11 months old ...


----------



## Lauris (22 Feb 2017)

zozo said:


> Beautifull tank and intresting fauna.. Me also still have Dario on my wishlist, not yet found them in any lfs.. I see you also have a Gobi in there.. I saw one lately in the lfs and did some reading first before taking them home.. But they seem to be real shrimp hunters, red reports of them killing/eating 10 shrimps over night and biting Amano shrimps heads off and after that go after small fish.. They also seem to be fears jumpers and tight lids are adviced. Since i have open top i was reluctant of taking them home.
> 
> what are you're experiences with that gobi?? Which Gobi sp. is it?



Hi,

Sorry for late reply.. 

Neon blue goby I have. No issues with shrimp, I have shrimp in that fauna more than ever. From 15-20 the numbers are up to 60-70  and I don't mind if goby (if) or dwarf puffer will have some "snack", as I cannot control that population of shrimp anymore  out of my hands. haha


----------



## BexHaystack (24 Feb 2017)

Love this tank, stunning scape and lots of interesting inhabitants. Do you still have the Corydoras? And how are you finding the light - still just using one light for 6 hrs a day?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (25 Feb 2017)

Thanks,

Corydoras went to a different home. Changed the stock a little bit around. But when I had them they were shy only 1st week, then they played around all the time. 

My light is on for 6,5 hours. 3 hours on one led panel, then 3,5 hrs the other one


----------



## BexHaystack (25 Feb 2017)

Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (25 Feb 2017)

Just to compare, then and now (May2016-Feb2017)


----------



## jackychun218 (25 Feb 2017)

This tank is awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (25 Feb 2017)

jackychun218 said:


> This tank is awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## alex08 (8 Mar 2017)

So nice!


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Mar 2017)

Splendid...


----------



## Lauris (11 Mar 2017)

Pearling today


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Mar 2017)

Wow Ive never seen buce pearl like that, so cool, great photos, I just got some CPD's also, hope they colour up as nice as yours!


----------



## Lauris (2 Apr 2017)

Few shots of my Peacock Gobies


----------



## dean (21 Apr 2017)

I love peacock gobies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (5 May 2017)

Is it just a regular Taxiphyllum 'spiky' you are using?


----------



## Lauris (5 May 2017)

13 months today.. keep going, keep growing..

Buce corner








Moss escaping












fts


----------



## Lauris (5 Jun 2017)

Thanks all.

Project closed. 

Last shot


----------



## Lauris (14 Oct 2017)

Completely forgot to update,

This project is closed now. New one will be posted soon. Thank you everyone for the feedback and following.


----------

